# Fetch's Daughter



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

How many of you saw Fetch and his daughter on the big screen at the Xcel last Friday? She is quite a looker despite the green hair, green mascara, and green Sioux jersey. Must have her mother's genes. She's got Fetch's moves though. She was a real spectacle during Dance Mania. She should have won the $250 prize as the best dancer.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just for being a "suzie" she should have gotten some sort of consolation prize!!! :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

What a strange atmosphere

I had Fun

But have to make a few comments

Compared to the Ralph the Beer flows freely - the concourses are very spacious & lines are small for food & drink & there are guys selling beer up & down ever isle all game & I had a few 
My son & son inlaw & daughter had a Bunch :roll:

The ushers don't really watch & control the people going in & out very well

Over by you Perry you had a tv camera, up top, so they tried better than the rest of the place to only let people come & go after a whistle

& security could have been better in the arena seating area- we saw 3 fights (UMD & UM) fans & lots of verbal brawls - Constant smack talk & one finger salutes were normal & everywhere. Many good people that just wanted to see the game & ignore the BS could not & even saw many I thought would not participate, get into some real angry confrontations - Enough so that I would have been all over a few - had it broke into a real scuffle & you had to take sides :-?

Saw kids crying because their dads were going at it & the moms were verbally, if not physically going at it - The crowd had to police many from getting too verbal or angry  while this can be entertaining - it is sad too - Can't tell you how many derogetory comments I heard about the Sioux name :eyeroll:

But I guess for all the beer & the young average age of the crowd it was amazing more trouble did not break out :roll:

There was a effort to tame down the students at UND Hockey games towards the end of this season - But I have never expirenced anything like 19,000 crazy Hockey fans at the xcell :huh:

I will go again - the excitement & energy there is way worth the trip --- But it could be policed & controlled more - or I'll predict real chaos someday


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Fetch; with all the beer I had, I do remember you talking about that. We didn't have any of that at all around us. Just a little ribbing here and there, but nothing like you describe. WOW!!! I guess love just follows me around wherever I go. Even here. :huh: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GOtta love MN Hockey!!!!

There was alot of trash talking where I was, but nothing like you saw Fetch.. A little beer spilled here and there, and alot of F bombs...

Also, alot of threats on ADAM's (the ref) life.... Adams is a F'ng prick, us Minnesotans cant stand the guy.... The officials board needs to review his ability to ref a college game.

madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought Vanek's hit on Parise was good and clean. A lot of those "suzie" fans around me were going crazy!! cross check to the throat??? Guess they never seen hockey before. Looked good to me. :huh: Vanek turned it up after I chewed his a$$. :thumb:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Deffinitely a cheap shot on Parise. Apparently the Sioux captains were told it would have been a major if blood would have been drawn. Oh well, that's the way it goes with hockey.

I do have to say the Gopher fans know how to get into the game. The entire crowd knows what to chant, and when to do it. Even the marching band for the Gophers before the game were getting the Minnesota crowd pumped. Parise is right in saying the atmosphere at the Ralph stinks. The old Ralph with half the capacity was more energetic than it is now. Going to Sioux hockey these days is more of a social than sporting event. I say move the students to the corner and let them stand the entire game if they want to.

Otherwise, too bad we're not going to get a chance to beat the Gophers in the NCAA tournament. This time Duluth will not lose to the Golden Rodents.

We got some ribbing, but otherwise no problems for us at the X...and I was wearing my Sioux jersy.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

dr

The Taj Ma Sioux (Ralph) is a beautiful place. I think it is nicer than the X. Just a little smaller.

I didn't see the hit on Parise. I wouldn't doubt it was a cheap shot. We Gopher fans hate it when Vanek does his cheap shots. If he would just play hockey and leave the chippy stuff alone, he would be twice the player. When he gets into the pros, he is going to get the XXXX kicked out of him!

Yes, the M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A cheer does get the fans on their feet. The organized cheering last weekend was actually pretty minimal because the students were scattered. When they are together in the corners at Mariucci, they are a stitch, but actually pretty polite! I think it would help at the Ralph if they did the same thing. When I was there this year on the coldest night of the year, the place was full, but the fans were very subdued against Denver. And are you right about the game being a social occasion. Despite the extreme cold, the little Susies were running around the concourse at the Ralph with spaghetti strap tops and bare midriffs!! Just a place to be seen rather than watch a hockey game.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Perry Thorvig said:


> Despite the extreme cold, the little Susies were running around the concourse at the Ralph with spaghetti strap tops and bare midriffs!!


Sounds like a good game to me! :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I got to quit being nice to Minnesotans & especially Goopher fans -(It's not good for my image) :******: :evil:

I'm working my magic here too  :iroll:

http://siouxsports.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2372


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Grand Forks is Sweeeeet. :lol:

eace: eace:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I go to games, but I sit in the bar or the first level. I am a student and I don't even know where the student section is. :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Fetch, I went to your Sioux Sports link. Wow! The Sioux fans sure had some bad experiences. That business about the ushers is inexcusable. I would blame all the bad behavior on alcohol but the ushers weren't drinking. I'm really sorry about that. But, I heard a Sioux fan yell, "Gophers suck" too during the game. Why can't people just yell for their team rather than against the other team? The only guys I yell against on the ice are the referees and sometimes, Vanek!

We were at McGovern's between games in the back corner room on the second level. It was very crowded and occupied by Sioux and Gopher fans. There was plenty opportunity for smack talking. But, there were no comments back and forth at all. Good thing.

Fetch, did you notice who got the biggest boos on the arena tv screen? It was the Wisconsin fans. Good thing they weren' there in large numbers. There really would have been some fireworks.


----------

